# I'm stuck in a circle



## subbiesam (May 21, 2012)

I'm the type of person who analyzes everything over and over but I've yet to find a solid fix for my situation. I have no passion. No desire for passion on my end. This is a really long story that involves another woman & her two sons. I have no attraction to my wife. Never have since I met her when we were both kids. I thought staying together would draw me closer, allow me to see her differently, but it hasn't. I feel unsatisfied in the sexual area of this marriage and I'm sure she does too


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

And you are posting this under the name SubbieSam?

Cute. How very subtle. And go away, this is a board for people in trouble, not a site to troll for doms.


----------

